# Hello from Wiltshire!



## iestynl (Nov 8, 2013)

In all honesty I'm on here trying to sell my Quickmill Andreja Premium machine. I've used this forum for info quite a lot over the years but never felt the need to contribute (mainly because I'm not much of an expert). Didn't realise when I joined and posted in the classifieds that there were restrictions based on post count. Am now in the slightly weird position of having posted an ad, had a reply, and unable to respond!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perhaps reading the sales thread guidelines might have helped ..... Plus building up a bit of rapport with the people your trying to sell to ....


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey there. Tell us a bit about your current set up. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You might have been better off introducing yourself with a bit of background before advertising your stuff. It's a coffee forum - not a market place. It doesn't take long to build your post count up with a few pleasantries.

Welcome! Tell us about yourself.... What machine have you got and why have you only been a lurker??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

iestynl said:


> In all honesty I'm on here trying to sell my Quickmill Andreja Premium machine. I've used this forum for info quite a lot over the years but never felt the need to contribute (mainly because I'm not much of an expert). Didn't realise when I joined and posted in the classifieds that there were restrictions based on post count. Am now in the slightly weird position of having posted an ad, had a reply, and unable to respond!


Restrictions are there for a reason, people buy from trusted members on here, not just people who jump on here to save eBay fees, if you have had a response to selling your machine ( which I cannot see anywhere ) that breaches the other selling rules, perhaps you should have introduced yourself and done a little more contributing first.


----------

